# Definitive Technology C/L/R 2500 V.S. C/L/R 2000



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

I have a Definitive Technology C/L/R 2500 as my center channel, BP-30 speakers as my L/R mains and a Velodyne DD10 (1250 watts rms, 3000 watts peak) rear sub.

Since I already have a hearty sub, it's rumored if I replace my C/L/R 2500 with a C/L/R 2000 (that happens to have the same 6 1/2 inch drivers as my BP-30 speakers), I'll get improved center channel dialogue quality. Furthermore, I'm led to believe I really don't need the sub in the C/L/R 2500, so the C/L/R 2000 (with it's larger, and now size matched drivers) will be allowed to focus more on dialoge quality and not be forced to work as a sub too.

What does the Home Theater Shack community think about that proposal?

As in the past, I always appreciate everyone's help.
Bob


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

I'll buy your 2500.

Actually, I'd really likr to try out a center with the 6-1/2" mids. They sound really nice in my PT's. 

I bet it would help to have those bigger drivers when you really crank on it, but at reasonable levels, my PCC2 matches my ProTowers really well.


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

I've heard both the 2000 and 2500 and IMO the 2000 sounds a lot better. I think it sounds clearer all around and was my favorite center from Definitive though I read they no longer make them??


----------



## Jack N (Oct 7, 2006)

My first Def Tech center was a C/L/R 2000. It sounded good at first, until I got used to it. The more I listened to it, the less I liked it. I had it matched up to BP30's and eventually gave in to the fact that it's no match for them. So I relegated it to the rear center position and purchased a C/L/R 3000 to take it's place. HUGE improvement, even though they both use the same size drivers. But yet again I came to the conclusion that the center just wasn't quite a match for the BP30s. It lacked clarity, not as bad as the C/L/R 2000, but it was still lacking. So I gave Def Tech one last shot and purchased a C/L/R 2300. Bingo. The vocals became noticeably more clear and pronounced. So the conclusion that I drew from this is that center channel speakers need to use smaller drivers than the front mains. I would be very willing to bet that if you trade your C/L/R 2500 for a C/L/R 2000, you'll be quickly disappointed. Smaller drivers are better at reproducing voice harmonics and upper mid-range frequencies in the smaller center channel enclosures. And when you add in the small built in low powered sub to reinforce the lower frequencies, it makes for a nice all around package - not good for music, but great for TV & movies. I would like to suggest that you keep the C/L/R 2500.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2008)

Hello....I have a system running with 3 clr2000's as fronts........big, baaaad sound! No need for a sub! Citation amps powering!


----------

